# anyone else having problems with Spanish DTV



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Over the last week we have "lost" several channels on Spanish digital TV. (Divinty,La sexta 3, xpl, La sexta,tele cinco, cuatro and several others.0

Their has been no change in our equipment or aerials, but the channels do not work and come across as "scrambled"

We had 46 channels and are now down to 22, 4 are duplicates and only in Spainsh, 2 are sales channels.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

No problems here.

Although I wonder if the problem of the heat and humidity has been causing a few drops in signals - has happened in the past.

Do your neighbours have the same problems? IF so then its a tranmistter / area issues, if not then its an issue with your system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> No problems here.
> 
> Although I wonder if the problem of the heat and humidity has been causing a few drops in signals - has happened in the past.
> 
> Do your neighbours have the same problems? IF so then its a tranmistter / area issues, if not then its an issue with your system.


we've had a few channels pixellating now & then- haven't lost any though


dunmovin - have you tried re-installing the channels? I seem to remember having to do that once when we lost some a year or so back - the tele found them but they were all on different numbers for some reason :confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No problems here. The only one that pixellates occasionally is Canal Sur.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We've got SKY HD here, and in certain weather conditions we can experience some losses as well. HD channels are certainly better than non HD for reception, but we still lose it now and again for very short periods, usually when it is hot and hazy


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Over the last week we have "lost" several channels on Spanish digital TV. (Divinty,La sexta 3, xpl, La sexta,tele cinco, cuatro and several others.0
> 
> Their has been no change in our equipment or aerials, but the channels do not work and come across as "scrambled"
> 
> We had 46 channels and are now down to 22, 4 are duplicates and only in Spainsh, 2 are sales channels.



We've found that a number of channels have moved. We did a rescan on our TDT system and a lot of them have reappeared - but not all.

Some that we used to get (mainly radio stations) are not appearing even though we can still receive them on our radio.:confused2:


----------



## Camposat (Aug 18, 2012)

*Signal loss on TDT*



dunmovin said:


> Over the last week we have "lost" several channels on Spanish digital TV. (Divinty,La sexta 3, xpl, La sexta,tele cinco, cuatro and several others.0
> 
> Their has been no change in our equipment or aerials, but the channels do not work and come across as "scrambled"
> 
> We had 46 channels and are now down to 22, 4 are duplicates and only in Spainsh, 2 are sales channels.


Hi Dunmovin. Whereabouts are you? In the heat of August some of the frequencies can basically distort a bit, thus reducing their strength. This happened very badly with the main mast near Mijas a couple of years ago so some of the channels were duplicated to other stonger freqs. just so that they didn´t loose any in Malaga capital. But today this is better controlled, now that the old analog channels have all gone. I strongly suspect that your aerial is of slightly inferior quality or slightly out of line for these transmissions and thus only noticable when signal weakens a tad. It´s like when some people loose some sky channels when others don´t. The first factors for consideration with any fault are quality of the equipment used and quality of the installation made, after that you have to look up into the sky, as the sources of the signals come from very expensive and super reliable transmitters which rarely fail. So any decent tv engineer who knows his ass from his elbow should be able to sort this out in very little time. /SNIP/. Hope you get there Dunmovin.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If I don't tune into the Spanish TV service for more than a week, I lose the lot and have to do a re-tune. We got so fed up with doing it Spanish TV is no longer part of our home. SKY TV instead. Sorry Spanish TV but we don't miss you especially all the manic chat shows.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Camposat said:


> Hi Dunmovin. Whereabouts are you? In the heat of August some of the frequencies can basically distort a bit, thus reducing their strength. This happened very badly with the main mast near Mijas a couple of years ago so some of the channels were duplicated to other stonger freqs. just so that they didn´t loose any in Malaga capital. But today this is better controlled, now that the old analog channels have all gone. I strongly suspect that your aerial is of slightly inferior quality or slightly out of line for these transmissions and thus only noticable when signal weakens a tad. It´s like when some people loose some sky channels when others don´t. The first factors for consideration with any fault are quality of the equipment used and quality of the installation made, after that you have to look up into the sky, as the sources of the signals come from very expensive and super reliable transmitters which rarely fail. So any decent tv engineer who knows his ass from his elbow should be able to sort this out in very little time. /SNIP/. Hope you get there Dunmovin.


 We are close to Alcoy/Cocentaina. We have reset the tuner several times but still only get the 18 channels. I don't think heat and humidity are factors, as both have dropped quite a bit here.

We have 2 dtv ariels on the roof, one points south and the other south west.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> We are close to Alcoy/Cocentaina. We have reset the tuner several times but still only get the 18 channels. I don't think heat and humidity are factors, as both have dropped quite a bit here.
> 
> We have 2 dtv ariels on the roof, one points south and the other south west.


We're not far from you - just 'the other side of the hill' and we're fine.

Have you tried another TDT box? or is TDT integrated into the TV?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> We are close to Alcoy/Cocentaina. We have reset the tuner several times but still only get the 18 channels. I don't think heat and humidity are factors, as both have dropped quite a bit here.
> 
> We have 2 dtv ariels on the roof, one points south and the other south west.


Again, would suggest that it is an issue with your system rather than a transmitter problem.
There are no issues with any transmitters in that area, as both that i know of (the main one in the mountain and the repeater near Planes) were working fine last week.

Either : 
your aerials are not working correctly (installed incorrectly and water can get into the electronics of the aerial and corrode the contacts - common if the aerials are installed upside down so water can get into the electronic / connection box) - likely (have seen a fair number of these in recent months) 
or your cables are splitting and not passing the siganls - possible
or your splitters and amplifers are not working correctly - likely
or your tuners are on the way out - unlikely but never say never
or your two aerials are not connected correctly and are "fighting" each other for dominance...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Problem solved. One of the signal boosters was defective and replaced for 19 euros and now we have 51 channels(all the old ones back and a few others) you probably saved me 80 or 90 euros from paying someone to come and fix it:clap2::clap2:


----------

